# messing with the new guy at the supply house



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

What funny questions do you ask the new guy at the supply house. My latest one is what's the buttload calculation on a kohler welliworth toilet? Haha


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I always ask the newbie for relief valve for a furance..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Still stick with the Knooter valve for a bottom fed water heater......


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Our one supplier it doesn't take much to mess with them. Just ask for a street fitting.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dpeckplb said:


> Our one supplier it doesn't take much to mess with them. Just ask for a street fitting.


You can always tell when they've got a newbie at the supply house all the street fittings will be in the regular fitting bins and slip couplings all together with stops. Arrrgh


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Also ask them for street iron pipe fittings for gas line. Gets them every time.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We have a new guy at a local house. He's the son in law of the owner. What a joke. He sucks so bad. And I have no time. Instead of learning to stock parts first his punk ass is rite on the counter and knows nothing of parts or plumbing. When I call and he answers I always ask for diff guy. I told him last time he waited on my. He better learn faster and next time it was my turn at the counter he could help the next guy. Il wait It be faster to wait for sure.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

If there is a new guy that sucks I usually ask on the phone "anybody but (insert name)" one secretary at an independent supply yells it across the sales floor, he didn't last long after I called a few times.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Our one supplier was bought out by a bigger company, so lots of new guys. Needless to say there is a lot of returns.


----------



## Nlindbert (Sep 10, 2010)

I was on the phone with the new guy at our supply house the other day getting a price for a w/h. Told him I need a price on a 6 gallon 110v water heater! He asked me if I needed that w/h to be gas or electric...smh I said natural gas he puts me on hold for a few minutes I wish I could of herd the conversation asking the other guys about a 6 gallon 110v natural gas w/h


----------

